# Okra



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Are there any places near Subic Bay that would have Okra. Me being a Southern boy, I would love to have some Okra. They don't have it in Ecuador. It won't grow here.

LarryM


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

LarryM said:


> Are there any places near Subic Bay that would have Okra. Me being a Southern boy, I would love to have some Okra. They don't have it in Ecuador. It won't grow here.
> 
> LarryM


Yea, the public market in Olongapo will have it. Same with just about any of the open-public markets that I have seen. I'm with you-good stuff!
The Shopping mall(s) there will also carry it in the produce section but it will be more expensive than the public market prices..


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

It's pretty cheap in any grocery store.. I'm from Arkansas so I can't go too long without a bowl of beans and fried okra so we buy it pretty often. In the produce section of the malls in taguig okra is only 39 pesos per kilo.


----------



## kozitsme (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG 39 Peso per kilo. Wife bought some yesterday 7€ = 364 peso per kilo. I'm in the wrong country.


----------

